# My 82 280ZXT Project



## Born and RaiZed (Feb 3, 2006)

Here are some current pics of where Im at and what Im doing...

This is where it all began LOL


----------



## Born and RaiZed (Feb 3, 2006)

Paint scraping , yeah fun stuff.(9 layers, YES 9!)
















All wiring and I mean ALL is stripped!
gonna do a "painless" wiring harness.








Exactly 63 pounds of wires,relays and fuses! :shocked:
the small bundle (top left) is the engine control harness and ECU. all this went into garbage bags and went up in the attic just in case I need parts of it later on (Im sure I will) :dunno1: 


















Tranny is out! The turbo is in the bucket the tranny is sitting on., ever see a $300.00 5 gallon bucket before? :shocked: 









Engine is out!









Tunnel 









Engine block and head are almost ready for machine shop, for a 3 angle valve job, a .020 over bore and the usual treatment.








nothing too bad. Cylinder#4 had some water in it= bad head gasket, thats all.









Ready for sandblasting and paint.The exaust manifold and Turbo are going to jet hot. 









Intake sandblasted WOW looks like new!








Now for a bit of polishing of the inside. Vroooomm


----------



## Born and RaiZed (Feb 3, 2006)

Front and rear crossmembers are out and ready for rebuild and paint.The front is getting replaced with a manual rack & pinion and a matching crossmember.(junkyard trip)









HEHEHEHEHE YEAH! I FRICKIN DID IT!  
The Z Rotisserie is DONE and operational! anyone got any BBQ sauce?? :rofl: 
















IM SOOOOO Proud! :cool2: 







:cool2: 







:shocked:    


well! thats it for now 
whew that was a busy Christmas/New years break!
2005 was Teardown
2006 will be assembly! and possibly a new Datsun 210 GX Project.:righton: 
OK Now back to the grind :cry1: :cry1:


----------



## Born and RaiZed (Feb 3, 2006)

I couldnt post all those pics in one post for some reason....


But thats it.

I havent really done too much more...
I just dont have the time right now.

I'll get some pics of my 90 sentra soon, but it aint much to look at. Its just my daily driver.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

wow, good luck, cant wait to see it back together.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> wow, good luck, cant wait to see it back together.


no doubt, this is a proper restoration. please keep us tuned in with everything you do, because i have a feeling this is going to be one awesome car when it's done.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Gives new meaning to stripping it down... nice work! Can't wait to see it finished. What color are you going to go with?


----------



## Born and RaiZed (Feb 3, 2006)

Color is going to be "black cherry" real real dark and deep red. with grey and black interior..... 

engine will remain mostly stock except for porting and polishing, a mild cam, more boost, Im going for ultra light weight. which will equal FAST!

Trust me, the list is real long.....

THIS IS A 10 YEAR project! dont expect to see completed pictures anytime soon HAHAHAHA Im in absolutely no rush to get this done!


----------

